# Source for Inexpensive Dial Indicator Without Lug Back



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Can't seem to find one in the under $30 range. Anyone know of a flat backed Dial Indicator for that price?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have given my opinion on dial indicators and dial calipers on this board before.I owned a custom cabinet and furniture shop for 14 years and never owned one until I made some parts for a jet aircraft builder and got involved with the FAA.I bought dial calipers to check the parts.Not the machines.
If you think your tools or your work in wood are going to be exact enough to need these tools then you sure don't want a cheap one.
Set your saw up to .003 and cut a part.Humidity raises 40% overnight,wood moves,what have you gained. It's wood and we aren't making parts for watches.JMO


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mako1 said:


> I have given my opinion on dial indicators and dial calipers on this board before.I owned a custom cabinet and furniture shop for 14 years and never owned one until I made some parts for a jet aircraft builder and got involved with the FAA.I bought dial calipers to check the parts.Not the machines.
> If you think your tools or your work in wood are going to be exact enough to need these tools then you sure don't want a cheap one.
> Set your saw up to .003 and cut a part.Humidity raises 40% overnight,wood moves,what have you gained. It's wood and we aren't making parts for watches.JMO


Ah so true, but many people insist that they must have a dial indicator(or digital that read too 00.001) to do their work.

I have micrometers in my cabinet, but they are never used in any wood work.

George


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Boy ......I'm in the metal working trades and can't think of any dial indicator worth having for that price....if you can even find one.
Maybe try MSCDIRECT , Ebay or a pawn shop ...
Kind of new to this hobby other than a little remodeling ...Yeah... amazing you much wood moves with a change in humidity.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I own several dial indicators but....*

I haven't yet used them, but I would consider owning a One Way multigauge like this:
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/onewaymulti-gaugedialindicator.aspx

It's a bit pricey and nothing I couldn't make with a dial indicator I own and some aluminum stock. Jointer and planer blades should be adjusted with a dial indicator for best results. However, I don't use one for my jointer knives and I changed them out many times with good success.

When it's time to change out the planer blades or adjust the infeed or outfeed roller, I may be forced to make or buy one.... 6:00 minutes in:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0arGQP38yg&list=PLVCS3wooaVlaE8CaNywhxYvUpzh3G1w09&index=25


Plenty of low cost dial indicators here:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=dial+indicator&_sacat=0


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> I haven't yet used them, but I would consider owning a One Way multigauge like this:
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/onewaymulti-gaugedialindicator.aspx
> 
> It's a bit pricey and nothing I couldn't make with a dial indicator I own and some aluminum stock. Jointer and planer blades should be adjusted with a dial indicator for best results. However, I don't use one for my jointer knives and I changed them out many times with good success.
> ...


I owned the One Way multigauge at some point in the past but thought I paid quite a bit less for it than the price listed in that link. It was very accurate and rugged but I found the fixed geometry of the heavy magnetic mount limited its uses.

I did find exactly what I needed on that eBay link. Thanks!

Next, I'm going to open a thread on why Dial Micrometers are Pretty Much Useless for Woodworkers.


----------

